# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Maybe some much needed rain and a little wind heading to SBH

## BBT

Forecast takes it south of SBH but maybe some rain.

----------


## andynap

Our forecasters tonight said it would fall apart when it hits the caribbean

----------


## amyb

I like seeing this update, Andy-phew!

----------


## elgreaux

we do need the rain however, things are very dry!

----------


## stbartshopper

What finally happened- did the storm fizzle out?

----------


## tim



----------


## elgreaux

if you want rain program an outdoor movie.. it rained for a few minutes this evening but nothing more than a quick drink for the plants....

----------

